# evic vtc or istick tc60w?



## MoneymanVape (1/3/16)

Want to buy a mod kit. Evic vtc mini 75w or istick tc 60w?


----------



## Lingogrey (1/3/16)

MoneymanVape said:


> Want to buy a mod kit. Evic vtc mini 75w or istick tc 60w?


In my opinion the VTC Mini wins hands down. For a relatively negligible price difference between the two, the VTC offers you 15W more capacity, Temp Control for Stainless Steel 316L (which the iStick 60W doesn't), 3 customisable TCR profiles if you choose to use any wire other than Kanthal, Ti, Ni or SS 316L and one of the best screen displays of any mod currently on the market (including that of those far more expensive). It is also firmware upgradeable and has regularly been updated with genuine improvements in firmware (the iStick 60W is not firmware upgradeable, so any shortcomings that you personally find will remain so for the life of the mod).

iSticks are generally good devices and the new iStick 100W TC is great. As far as the above comparison is concerned, there aren't many arguments in favour of the iStick 60W though (unless you really really like the look and feel of the iStick much more and that is important enough of a consideration to you)

Edit: I just saw that your OP says that you want to buy a "mod kit". Do you mean thereby that you are considering the iStick + Melo tank vs. the VTC + Tron / Ego One tank? In that case, it might be very worthwhile to consider waiting a little bit until the VTC + Cubis kits are stocked locally

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Clouds4Days (1/3/16)

And the thread can be closed.... hahahaha that was quick.
I don't think you will find one person that will choose the Istick 60w over the evic vtc 75w. 
The Istick is a good device but unfortunately can't beat the evic in this battle.


----------



## BumbleBee (1/3/16)

I'm a big fan of eLeaf, I have loved their iStick range ever since the 20W, my 50W is still in daily use. However, the VTC Mini just kicks them all in the teeth, I'd pick the VTC Mini over the iStick 60TC even if the iStick was half the price.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (1/3/16)

@Lingogrey summed it up very nicely. For quite a while now the VTC Mini has been the logical choice of many due to it's features and price point. Add to that the fact that Joyetech seems to understand what their customers want & can deliver on more features with every software update, and you'll understand why it's a clear winner. 
Why this user friendly update process did not filter down to the Eleaf iStick products I have no idea, since Eleaf / iSmoka is a subsidiary of Joyetech.
I would not consider the iStick myself at this stage, as I simply do not see it as competition for the VTC Mini.

If Joyetech can just bring out this little winner in a 26650 form factor, that would be ideal, even at 75W.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

